# Miniature Silky Fainting Goats weights



## Coko (Mar 19, 2019)

i have a small herd of MSFGs and 2 are coming up on 2 yrs of age. My wether is 85 lbs and my doe is 75lbs. My doe does look like she’s carrying extra weight but my wether feels like he’s in pretty good condition. They have super healthy coats and seem very healthy in all aspects. It’s very hard to find info on this breeds standard heights and weights. Anyone have any good sources for this info? Thanks


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

This one doesn't have weights but does have heights
https://msfgaregistry.org/visual-standard

And this one isn't for silky fainters, but still has some great info and standards which im sure apply to silky's aswell.
http://www.americanfaintinggoat.com/?page_id=403

It was hard to find something about MSFG standards. Hopefully one of these days someone makes something for that.


----------

